# Can 2 Pairs Of Pigeons Live Together??



## Mubarish123 (Apr 10, 2013)

HI,i am new to this site. i have 2 pigeons in a big cage.so if a new pair is born,can i put them in the same cage without any seperation..


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

As long as they pay rent it should not be a problem, lol. Yes they can live together


----------

